# 2 Finger Cigar Case



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello all!
I have been looking through the cigar accessory forum on advice for a 2 finger cigar case. I have two nice humidors at home and two nice plastic "industructable" cases for travel. However, I'd really like a simple case like this LINK:_*Leather Cigar Case with Cutter*_ for putting in a shirt pocket. I really like that case. However, that only holds to a 50 ring gauge. I would like a 2 finger case that goes up to a 56 ring gauge. I don't think I want anything bigger than a 2 finger 'cause if I need more then that, I have my plastic travel cases. Any advice?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a Diamond Crown which allows for 2 60ga churchills. It's perfect for and evening out with the wife


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

rmorman said:


> Hello all!
> I have been looking through the cigar accessory forum on advice for a 2 finger cigar case. I have two nice humidors at home and two nice plastic "industructable" cases for travel. However, I'd really like a simple case like this LINK:_*Leather Cigar Case with Cutter*_ for putting in a shirt pocket. I really like that case. However, that only holds to a 50 ring gauge. I would like a 2 finger case that goes up to a 56 ring gauge. I don't think I want anything bigger than a 2 finger 'cause if I need more then that, I have my plastic travel cases. Any advice?
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ


I would recomend just going to the 3 finger case to accomidate dthe larger sizes. Most of the 2 finger cases I have seen were barely able to hold 2.



TKE174 said:


> I have a Diamond Crown which allows for 2 60ga churchills. It's perfect for and evening out with the wife


If Paul here is willing to part with his this would definitely work for you. Where did you buy yours at Paul?


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

This was a gift from my dad who past away and I can't part with it. Sorry


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a couple of the Xikar leather cases. The double will only fit up to a 54 ring. I have a single from Xikar as well that will hold a 56.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, good advice. IF I were to go to a 3 finger case, I'd seen this LINK: _*Amazon.com: Executive Black Leather 3 Piece Cigar Case Holder with Cutter and Lighter-Beautiful Cigar Accessories: Home & Kitchen*_. However, I have not discovered how large of a cigar (ring gauge) it will hold. I like it because it has a lighter and cutter with it, but was concerned it might be a bit bulky.

I just did a quick Google search and found these:

_*XIKAR | Envoy Leather Cases

Diamond Crown 3 Finger Cigar Case - Churchill - Black

Don Salvatore

2 Finger Churchill ‹ Colibri: Confidence Defined

https://www.cigarextras.com/product/andre-garcia-florence-black---buffalo-horn-3-finger-cigar-case-522956/Accessories-Cases*_

Looks like the Xikar goes from $50-$65 and Holds three 52 Ring Gauge or two 54 Ring Gauge

Looks like the Diamond Crown goes from about $85 and Holds three 54 Ring Gauge (Also available as a two finger)

Looks like the Don Salvatore goes from $30-$45 and holds up to a 64 ring gauge

Looks like the Colibri goes from $50-$65 and holds up to a 56 ring gauge

Looks like the Andre Garcia goes from $90 and holds up to a 54 ring gauge

Does anybody have any expierence with any of these?

Thanks!
Russ


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

TKE174 said:


> This was a gift from my dad who past away and I can't part with it. Sorry


I figured it was a gift. I would never part with something that special. I'm sure you have fond memories every time you look at it. Do you know how he could get another? I have not seen Diamond Crown finger cases anywhere. Or a 2 finger in that size.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe a 54 is pleanty. Generally 56 is as big as I go.... Just didn't want to limit myself too much.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

I have used the 3 finger Xikar case and they do work well. The singe tube is kind of a waste. I like bringing at least one extra smoke with me so I have something to give away.....just in case. Though the single would fit in your pocket even better then a triple or 2 finger case.

The Don Salvitors are just your plain jane style. No flair or anything to stand out. The functionality is the same though.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

I do love my Xikar cutter...... I agree that a single tube might be a waste. Cigar smoking is best done with friends sometimes! I still can't find any info on the Bey-Berk 3 finger case on Amazon. No idea how big of a cigar it can hold. I wondered if the Don Salvatores were any good considering how much less expensive they are.

SOOOO, based on the info available thus far (considering I can't find any info on the Bey-Berk 3 finger) I'm leaning towards either the Xikar or Don Salvatore. Although neither include a cutter or torch in the kit. However, I can just carry mine in a pocket with my cigar case! If anybody has any expierence with any of the others, let me know! :biggrin1:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

this is the one i have.....love it... do wish it held a little bigger rg but im starting to stray from those anyways. sorry i couldnt link just the tube but im sure youll find it on the page.

Jameson Cigar Co. || Merch


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

I know you wanted something to fit in your pocket. But the xikar 5 count caddy is less expensive and holds more. ($19.95 - $25.00) 

The Don Salvator I would pass on personally. Very plain. Xikar has a lifetime warranty on all their products. Very good customer service.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

C'mon guys. Where's the love for the Xikar single Envoy? This works out great for me when I know I will be out somewhere solo and it might be 6-8 hours until I get to it. This case has saved many a smoke that otherwise would have been damaged. I just depends on the need at the time.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Kevin, the Jameson one is pretty nice.

Benn, I agree that the 5 count cases are nice. I have one of them AND one of the 50 count ones for my annual fishing trip to Canada. I love them both. I keep the 5 count one in my suitcase during my business travels, but would like somthing smaller when I leave the hotel to go out for a bite to eat and a smoke in the evenings. The 5 count case is a tad bulky to put in my pocket.

Keith... didn't mean to "Diss" the single Envoy! For some reason I just figured that carrying two cigars would be the optimal number for a short outing! :ss 

Thanks for all the suggestions so far!

Russ


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Completely understandable. I would do some google searches for fun and loog at the google images and see if you find one you like the look of. You could find one you never knew they even made.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Benn. I'm gonna do that too!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

I have found some interesting things that way. Good luck. If I have any ideas for you I'll let you know!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have the envoy 3 and only reach for it when I am going to B&M and would not buy
it again. I use single tubes and 5ct traveldor 99.9% of the time


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Al, I am never far away from my 5 count traveler. I spen 3/4 of the year living out of a suitcase and that is ALWAYS with me. I thought this might be nice when I leave the hotel room to have somthing to protect a stick or two. Maybe I'll buy a single and a 3 finger and see which one I gravitate to more after a while!

Benn, thanks for all the help. Let me know if you see anything on the www! 

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

will do!


----------

